# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Das "Family & Oldies"-Forum >  Durchschnittsalter

## Curryhuhn

Hallo Leute!

Meiner einer darf das eine oder andere Semester auf einen Platz fr das Medizinstudium an einer deutschen Hochschule warten.

D.h. ich knnte gut 23 Jahre alt sein, wenn ich mit dem Studium beginne.
Wo liegt so das Durchschnittsalter der Frischlinge? Wrde ich mit 23 (...vielleicht auch 24) zum ganz alten Eisen gehren?  :hmmm...: 

ciao, Curryhuhn

----------


## Spark

Du hast Sorgen!

Mal im Ernst: in mehreren Threads hier haben sogar Leute Ende Zwanzig / Anfang Dreissig zum gleichen Thema angefragt und es ist keinem abgeraten worden. Ich bin zwar auch erst angehende Stud. Med., aber mein Eindruck ist da das Medizinstudium zu den Hochschulausbildungen gehrt wo sich relativ viele "Sptberufene" tummeln, sei es weil sie viele Wartesemester rumkriegen muten, oder ursprnglich aus der Pflege kommen und ber die Regelung fr Berufserfahrene ohne Abi auf den Geschmack gekommen sind, vorher was "Artverwandtes" wie Bio oder Psychologie gemacht haben, oder weil sie ganz einfach erst mit einer gewissen persnlichen Reife den Arztberuf in Erwgung gezogen haben. (Besagte Reife ist brigens gerade in diesem Beruf alles andere als ein Nachteil!)

Also mach Dir da mal keine Gedanken, Du wirst mit Anfang Zwanzig noch zu den jngeren Studenten gehren.

----------


## Curryhuhn

Hihi!

Ich htte mich da auch nicht von abbringen lassen, wenn es anders wre.
Zurzeit mache ich ein Freiwilliges- Soziales- Jahr auf der operativen Intensivstation und fahre nebenbei als Rettungssanitter im stdtischen Rettungsdienst.
Auf diese Weise lsst sich die Zeit ganz gut berbrcken. Ein bissel doof finde ich es halt nur, dass meine ganzen Freunde schon studieren. Auch bin ich ein bissel neidisch, wenn ich einen 25 Jahre alten PJler auf der Station sehe.  :hmmm...:  Aber na gut, da komme ich auch noch hin *berzeugtsei*   :Grinnnss!:  

Ciao, Alex

----------


## ministophylis

Hi!

Sorgen, Sorgen, Sorgen!

Ich werde im Sommer 26 und habe gestern meine Ablehnung frs SS03 bekommen. Rechne mal hoch wann ich frhestens PJ mache. Von so groem Zahlen drftest Du Kopfschmerzen bekommen - zumindest kriege ich die da immer.    :was ist das...?:

----------


## andrw

*sfg*,

ich habe "damals" auch mit 23 angefangen und habs bis dato auch nicht bereut. :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Vandroiy

Ich werde mit 27 anfangen und es hoffentlich auch nicht bereuen  :hmmm...:  

@ministophylis
Wann hast Du denn Abi gemacht - mit 26 mtest Du doch eigentlich 12 Wartesemester haben,und damit mte doch locker ein Platz zu bekommen sein? 

Liebe Gre,Vandroiy

----------


## hobbes

bei diesem Thread fehlt die Umfrage. Dann knntest du das Durchschnittsalter vielleicht rausfiltern.

----------


## Froschknig

Ich hab mal eine Umfrage dazugebaut....

----------


## Lava

In der Umfrage wird nicht bercksichtigt, dass man auch jnger als 19 sein kann. Jaaaa, das geht! Wenn man nmlich nur 12 Jahre zur Schule geht (wie es, wenn ihr mich fragt, auch sein sollte).

----------


## hibbert

Pfui! Geb nicht so an!  :hmmm...:   Ich bin so mignstig und neidisch in letzter Zeit....

----------


## Lava

Ich habe ja nicht gesagt, dass das auf mich zutrifft! In Brandenburg mssen wir leider auch 13 Jahre lang die Schulbank drcken und eine Klasse bersprungen habe ich leider auch nicht. Aber ich sag ja nur, dass es diese Mglichkeiten gibt.   :hmmm...:   :Top:

----------


## Pegasus

Exakt, diese Mglichleit gibt es auch!
Habe mit 18 angefangen und habe diesen Herbst 3. Stex. Werde am 25.11. erst 25. Irgendwie cool. Bei mir in der Seminargruppe gab es sogar zwei noch jngere Mdels. 
Lat euch aber jetzt bitte nicht von mir die Laune verderben. 
Viele Gre...  :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## Sanje

Hilfe...ich bin die einzige Scheintote hier!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Melkor

> _Original geschrieben von Pegasus_ 
> *Exakt, diese Mglichleit gibt es auch!
> Habe mit 18 angefangen und habe diesen Herbst 3. Stex. Werde am 25.11. erst 25. Irgendwie cool. Bei mir in der Seminargruppe gab es sogar zwei noch jngere Mdels. 
> Lat euch aber jetzt bitte nicht von mir die Laune verderben. 
> Viele Gre... *


Mal eine Gegenfrage: Was bringt es Dir, ausser einem fraglichen nominellen Wert? Ich bin 26 (*mit ZVD*) und fhle mich nicht viel anders, als mit 24 Jahren   :hmmm...: .

----------


## hobbes

> _Original geschrieben von Melkor_ 
> *
> 
> Mal eine Gegenfrage: Was bringt es Dir, ausser einem fraglichen nominellen Wert? Ich bin 26 (mit ZVD) und fhle mich nicht viel anders, als mit 24 Jahren  .*


Der Gesellschaft im Durchschnitt  gnstigere Ausbildungskosten
Dir mehr Einkommen, da frherer Arbeitsbeginn
Dr mehr Freiheit in der Gestaltung deines Lebens

Letztlich ist aber die Frage, was rechtfertigt denn eine so lange Ausbildung - sie ist nicht gerechtfertigt.

----------


## Melkor

> *Dr mehr Freiheit in der Gestaltung deines Lebens*


Wrde ich nicht unbedingt behaupten. Soviel Freiheit, mein Leben zu gestalten, werde ich vermutlich die nchsten 30-40 Jahre nicht mehr haben   :hmmm...: .





> *Letztlich ist aber die Frage, was rechtfertigt denn eine so lange Ausbildung - sie ist nicht gerechtfertigt.*


Nicht die Lnge spielt die entscheidende Rolle, sondern die *Qualitt* einer Ausbildung.

----------


## hobbes

> _Original geschrieben von Melkor_ 
> *Nicht die Lnge spielt die entscheidende Rolle, sondern die Qualitt einer Ausbildung.*


Wie wahr!!

Deshalb pldiere ich fr mehr Qualitt und weniger Quantitt. Will heissen krzere aber bessere Ausbildung. 

Das mit der Freiheit sehe ich so: wenn dir die knftige Ausbildungszeit zu kurz steht es dir offen, eine weitere Ausbildung anzuhngen - kein Problem. Mir aber steht es dann auch offen mit dem Rucksack meiner Bildung in die freie wilde Welt - ausserhalb der gesicherten Bildungssttten - auszubrechen. 
Leben und leben lassen. 

Eine zustzliche Komponente im Zuge der Internationalisierung ist selbstverstndlich auch die Korrektur der Ausbildungszeiten nach unten zum Angleich an auslndische Konkurrenten. Denn junge gut gebildete Fachkrfte arbeiten dynamischer und gnstiger als ebenfalls gute aber wesentlich ltere deutsche Fachkrfte.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Sanje, ich muss Dich enttuschen (oder beglcken, je nachdem)...Du bist hier nicht die einzige Scheintote. Ich werde bei Studienbeginn satte 35 sein! (ich muss total bekloppt sein  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  )

Bringe meines Erachtens gengend Reife mit, um die ach so rauhen Klippen des Medizin-Studiums hoffentlich ohne grere Schrammen zu umschiffen.  :Grinnnss!:  

So, seit heute angemeldet.... ab jetzt werde ich hier auch meinen Senf dazugeben.

Gute Nacht.....
Hoppla-Daisy

----------


## Sanje

> _Original geschrieben von Hoppla-Daisy_ 
> *Sanje, ich muss Dich enttuschen (oder beglcken, je nachdem)...Du bist hier nicht die einzige Scheintote. Ich werde bei Studienbeginn satte 35 sein! (ich muss total bekloppt sein  )
> 
> *


Und wenn Du in E studierst, werden wir uns sogar ber den Weg laufen!  :hmmm...:

----------


## ClooneyGeorge

Hier in Gttingen gurkt auch ein 40 jhriger im 2. Semester rum...find ich cool, macht ihn sympathisch, gerne mehr davon   :Top:

----------


## Froschknig

Also ich will ja nicht, da sich die lieben kleinen vernachlssigt fhlen  :bhh: ,

hab die Umfrage ergnzt

----------


## parthenope

... frau kann auch mit "Zettel am Fu" das Studium berleben. Ich habe mit 41 noch ein Zweitstudium angefangen und es bisher nie bereut. Und Probleme mit anderen Altersgruppen gab es auch keine.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Grins..... einen Zettel habe ich zwar nicht am Fu, aber dafr zustzlich zu meinem "biblischen Alter" noch ein "Kind an der Hacke", wie es jemand an anderer Stelle einmal formulierte. Ich brauche wohl nicht zu erwhnen, dass die betreffende Person fr diese dumme Ausdrucksweise postwendend eine Rge von mir erhielt!!!  :grrrr....:  ). Aber egal...

Mich wrde nur mal interessieren, wie denn andere alleinerziehende Frauen das so hinbekommen, Studium und Kind unter einen Hut zu stopfen. Und - most important - wie hlt man sich und das Kind finanziell ber Wasser? Nebenbei noch Jobben kann ich mir wohl eher abschminken. Ich wrde mich ber Erfahrungsberichte (oder aber auch ber "ich kenne da eine, die....") sehr freuen!

Gre
Gabi

PS: Puh, ich kenne gar kein anderes Thema mehr als mein Medizin-Studium..... ist das normal?????!!!!!!

----------


## Vandroiy

Hallo Gabi!
Ich kann Dich beruhigen:Es ist normal,da das Studium momentan das wichtigste Thema fr Dich ist - mir geht es ziemlich hnlich,ich kann auch kaum noch an etwas anderes denken.
Bin zwar noch nicht so alt wie Du,aber ich denke es spielt keine allzu groe Rolle,ob jetzt 27 oder 35 -auf jedenfall ist es ein groer Schritt,nach ein paar Jahren Berufsttigkeit noch ein Studium anzufangen,und es gibt vorher vieles zu berlegen.Aber die berlegephase habe ich endgltig hinter mir,meine Chefin und einige meiner Kollegen wissen jetzt Bescheid und finden es gut,mein Antrag mte schon bei der ZVS sein und jetzt heit es nur noch warten....
Zur Finanzierung:Hast Du Dich mal wegen Bafg erkundigt?Normalerweise bekommst Du als ber 30jhrige ja nichts,aber vielleicht treffen auf Dich irgendwelche Ausnahmeregelungen zu,wie z.B. Kindererziehung?Falls Du bisher nicht im Medizinischen oder Pflegerischen Bereich gearbeitet hast,knntest Du trotzdem eine Ttigkeit z.B. als Sitzwache ausben:Meine kleine Schwester macht das bei uns in der Uniklinik;sie geht noch zur Schule und hatte auch keine Vorkenntnisse.Als Sitzwache auf der neurochirurgischen Intensivstation bekommt sie 6,90 EUR pro Stunde.Die Arbeit (bzw. was man so sieht) ist allerdings nichts fr schwache Nerven,sollte aber zu schaffen sein fr jemanden,der Medizin studieren will. Ist ja auch nur ein Beispiel;es gibt sicher noch andere Mglichkeiten. Ich selbst habe das Glck,an meiner jetzigen Arbeitsstelle mit 25% weiter arbeiten zu knnen;zusammen mit dem Bafg hoffe ich,damit auszukommen....
Mit einem Kind ist es sicher auch nicht ganz einfach,aber hier im Forum scheint es auch Leute zu geben,die das schaffen.
Den Kommentar im anderen Forum hab ich brigens auch gelesen -und mir eins gegrinst.....
Ich drcke Dir jedenfalls die Daumen,und ich glaube fest daran,da es zu schaffen ist (logisch,denn das will ich ja selbst *g*) Mir ist auch klar,da das ganze kein Spaziergang wird und es bestimmt Tage gibt,an denen ich meinen Entschlu verfluche -aber ich freue mich auf Herbst!
Liebe Gre und la Dich nicht verunsichern!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

..... der mir ein wenig Zuversicht gibt!

Solange ich den Bafg-Vorabentscheid nicht in Hnden halte, sehe ich mich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht in der Uni. brigens, wie bindend ist ein solcher Vorabentscheid????? Kann man sich darauf soooo verlassen??? Bin da doch sehr verunsichert!

Mit Kind sind solche Nebenjobs wie Sitzwache wohl eher abzuhaken! Jedenfalls, solange das Kind noch sehr klein ist (meine Tochter ist 6!). Ich hoffe eher auf einen Job an der Uni.... das ist vielleicht als gelernte Fremdsprachensekretrin mit hervorragenden Englischkenntnissen, und die auch schon mal fr einen "Pharma-Riesen" gearbeitet hat, eher angebracht. Ich kann schlielich nicht, wenn ich tagsber schon etliche Stunden weg sein werde, auch noch nachts zu Hause nicht prsent sein. Kme glaube ich nicht so gut! Weder fr die Groeltern, die ohnedies schon bermig eingespannt werden mssen, noch fr meine Kleine.... schlielich soll sie nicht zu sehr leiden mssen unter dem "Verwirklichungs-Wahn"   :hmmm...:   ihrer Mama...

Bin ja echt gespannt, ob ich mal von anderen "Boots-Insassinnen" hier lesen werde   :Grinnnss!:  

Liebe Gre und Danke fr die aufmunternden Worte!!!
Gabi

PS: Es ist besorgniserregend *ggg........... ich fhle mich im Moment wie ein Schwamm, der sich mit allem, was nur irgendwie mit Medizin zu tun hat, vollsaugen mchte!!!! Kann mein Hirn sich ja auch schon mal vorsorglich drauf einstellen... *ggg

----------


## Vandroiy

Ich bins nochmal   :hmmm...:  
Hab mich vielleicht etwas unklar ausgedrckt:Sitzwache bedeutet nicht automatisch Nachtdienst;bei meiner Schwester sind es gelegentliche Frh-und Sptdienste am Wochenende und an Feiertagen auf 400 Euro - Basis,aber es geht auch mehr,glaube ich.Solche stellen werden oft an greren Kliniken angeboten,sicher auch in Essen oder Dsseldorf.
Aber ich verstehe natrlich,da Du auch Zeit fr Deine Tochter haben willst,und wnsche Dir,da Du da einen guten Kompromi findest!
Mit dem Vorabentscheid kenne ich mich leider nicht so aus;ich hab mich auf bafoeg-rechner.de informiert und dachte,man kann den Antrag erst stellen,wenn man seinen Studienplatz hat? Bei mir ist es auch relativ einfach:Ich habe mit Ausbildung 7 Jahre Berufsttigkeit;dadurch bekomme ich elternunabhngiges Bafg,und Sonderregelungen treffen bei mir nicht zu.Ich finde es auch ziemlich bld,da man solange in der Luft hngt,aber so sind unsere Behrden  :grrrr....:  

So,jetzt geh ich aber schlafen..mu um  5 Uhr aufstehen...bis demnchst!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hi!

Du kannst beim jeweiligen Studentenwerk Deiner Wunsch-Uni einen Antrag auf Bafg-Vorabentscheid stellen. Es handelt sich um einen formlosen Antrag, sprich: Du solltest in Deinem Brief genau chronologisch erlutern, was Du bisher gemacht hast, weshalb Du nicht frher bereits mit dem Studium angefangen hast etc. pp. .... Jedenfalls ist das bei dem Antrag fr ber 30jhrige so! Hier werden dann u. a. auch Kindererziehungszeiten angerechnet. Natrlich drfen Angaben ber Deine Einknfte nicht fehlen, also alles eigentlich wie beim "normalen" Antrag. Wenn Du dann den Vorabentscheid in Hndel hltst, weit Du zumindest schon einmal, mit was Du in etwa rechnen kannst.

Inwieweit dieser Vorabentscheid allerdings rechtsgltig oder verlsslich ist, wei ich nicht, ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass die Leute beim Studentenwerk alles genauestens checken, bevor sie einem einen positiven Vorabentscheid berhaupt zukommen lassen. Angeblich melden die sich auch bei einem, wenn noch weitere Angaben bzw. Unterlagen bentigt werden. 

Solltest Du vielleicht auch mal machen! Ist doch schn, wenn man schon vor der Studienplatzvergabe zumindest eine beruhigende Nachricht erhlt.

Ciao.
Gabi

----------


## mirta

::-winky:  
Hallo!

Ich mchte mich auch der Disskusion anschlieen!Ich bin 32 Jahre alt.Ich habe vor Jahren mein Studium begonnen  und ich mache erst jetz das Physikum!Es sind einige Ereignisse passiert in meinem Leben die mich immer wieder von meinem Studium weggezogen haben.
Vor vier Jahren kam meine Tochter Clara auf der Welt.Gleichzeitig erkrannkte mein Vater schwer an Krebs.Ich habe mich vollkomenn meine Tochter und meinem Vater gewidmet.Der Vater ist am 24.03.2003 gestorben.Meine Tochter geht inzwischen in den Kindergarten.Und ich?Ich habe mich wieder in das Studium geworfen.
Trotz alle dem,ich bin stolz auf mich!Ich war die schwere Jahre meines Vaters mit ihm und das war unglaublich schn.
Es gibt kein Durschnitsalter!Es gibt keine Altergrenzen!

Es gibt nur das Leben!Und den mu man leben!So wie es kommt!
Unsere Wnsche darf man nicht verstecken,sondern versuchen auf sie einzugehen!Mit voller Kraft!
Alles Gute und viel Erfolg!

Mirta

----------


## Smibo

Ich studiere zur Zeit Zahnmedizin (6.Semester) und werde auch nach dem Studium das Humanmed-Studium beginnen. Da werde ich 25Jahre alt sein und mit den jngeren Studis direkt das Physikum machen....

Egal wann man das Studium beginnt, das wichtigste ist, dass man seine Jahre nicht verschwendet hat und eine Ausbildung oder einen Beruf ausgebt hat.

Ich kenne einen persischen Kommilitonen, der 44 Jahre alt ist und in seinen jungen Jahren den Beruf des Kampfpiloten ausgebt hat.

Viel erfolg fr alle, die noch studieren wollen!

----------


## Medimarinka

Da muss ich ja vom Glck reden.Habe mein Studienplatz auch mit einer "durchschnittlichen" Abinote sofort bekommen und da wo ich auch hinwollte. Es war vor 2 Jahren und jetzt bin ich 22 ...hmmm..Kopfrechnen...  :hmmm...:  
Aber der Durchschnittliche Studienanfnger ist doch Mal lter: 22-23 J.
Und man soll ja so alt sein,wie man sich fhlt!

 :bhh:

----------


## erdal-y

Hallo erstmal,

Hoppla-Daisy....

ich bin ein junger Vater und bin zur Zeit alleinerziehend (zur Zeit bedeutet, dass wir jetzt wieder aufeinander zugegangen sind und wenigstens wieder miteinander sprechen)....

Also ich bin gestern 23 geworden und mache gerade eine Ausbildung als Informatikkaufmann und werde danach auch Medizin studieren.
Und wenn ich anfange werde ich auch wahrscheinlich um 25 sein, aber darum mache ich mir keine Sorgen mehr. Es ist eine Sache die ich mit mir abmachen muss und gerade in Medizin ist es wirklich nicht so dramatisch. Also mein Bruder hat auch medizin studiert und war auch mit 26 fertig aber hey na uns das Leben kann man nicht in dem Sinne planen und brigens das ist viel zu kurz gekommen, ich liebe meinen Jungen ber alles und falls man es dann noch schafft haste wenigsten was zu erzhlen, wenn du lter bist  :Grinnnss!: 
Und finanziell wird es bestimmt klappen, da gibt es ja genug Institutionen, ich habe mehr bedenken bei der Umsetztung, wer auf das Kind aufpasst.....
Die frage habe ich mir halt oft gestellt....


Bye und allen viel Erfolg bei Ihrem Lebensweg  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## synosoph

Mal 'ne Frage zur Umfrage:

Wenn ich mit 25 angefangen habe, bin ich dann damals 23-25 oder 25-28 gewesen???  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Patella

@ synosoph

"23-25" natrlich!   :hmmm...: 

Gre,

Patella  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## synosoph

Danke "Kniescheibe", fhle mich gleich viel jnger!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Patella

@ Synosoph

 :Grinnnss!:   :hmmm...: 

Und seit heute wei ich, da auf mich "21-22" zutrifft, jippie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Viele Gre!

Die Kniescheibe  :hmmm...:

----------


## synosoph

Gratulation!  :Top:  

Da kommen bei mir richtig Erinnerungen hoch: War auch Samstag, genau vor 2 Jahren. Die ZVS-Zusage. Bin dann Sonntagabend mit dem Nachtzug nach Greifswald, hab' mich Montag eingeschrieben, bin abends mit dem Nachtzug wieder zurck nach Stuttgart und war am Dienstagnachmittag etwas erschpft bei der Sptschicht im Krankenhaus. 

Tja, das war der 11.9., und pltzlich meinte eine kreidebleiche Schwester zu mir: 'Komm mal kurz mit, das wird dich interessieren.' Sie ging mit mir in die Stationskche zum Fernseher...


Wnsche Dir, Kniescheibe, maximale Erfolge im Studium!

Gru 
vom 'Keilbeinflgelfortsatz'

(tsch, kennste noch nich   :bhh:  )

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Pfui, hier die Erstis aufziehen!!!! Das ham wir gerne ...  :Hh?:   :hmmm...:  

Welches meinste denn??? Os sphenoidale oder ossa cuneiformia I, II, III???   :bhh:

----------


## synosoph

Die Lsung:

_Processus pterygoideus ossis sphenoidalis _  


Die Ossa cuneiforme haben - soweit ich mich 3 Wochen nach dem Physikum noch erinnern kann - keinen Flgelfortsatz. Wozu auch, da unten am Fu?

Hoppla, Daisy, hast wohl als 'Ersti in spe' mal kurz nach Keilbein gegoogled...    :Grinnnss!:  Oder ist das bei Enten anders?  :bhh:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

N, n, im allseits beliebten Pschyrembel   :hmmm...:  

Man muss nicht alles wissen. Man sollte nur wissen, wo man nachschauen muss....

Ok, knapp daneben, aber fr'n Ersti in spe .... (ich erwarte jetzt ein wenig Applaus   :Grinnnss!:  )

Gre
Daisy

----------


## Patella

@ Hoppla-Daisy

Applaus, Applaus, Applaus (wenn es hier irgendwo einen der Smilies gibt, der in die Hnde klatscht, hat er sich wohl gerade versteckt!  :hmmm...:  )

Mein Pschyrembel ist ein bibliophiles Sammlerstck und stammt von 1983 (254. Aufl.)! Da steht nichts ber den Keilbeinflgelfortsatz drin! 
Aber ich werde mir erst nen neuen kaufen, wenn die 260. Auflage erscheint! *lol*

Viele Gre von einem zuknftigen Dsseldorfer Ersti!

Patella  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## safeen

Hallo,

ich finde auch, mit 23 hast Du keinerlei Grund zur Sorge. 

Ich bin 26 und sitze gerade mal an meinem Abitur, um dann mit 28 hoffentlich endlich mit dem Medi-Studium anfangen zu knnen! Ich habe oft Phasen gehabt, in denen ich zweifelte... aber Gesprche mit Studenten, oder auch Foren wie dieses hier, haben mir immer wieder Mut gemacht. Das Alter spielt keine Rolle, entscheidend sind andere Dinge. Fr mich ist es der absolute Lebenstraum Chirurgin zu werden - und den soll ich "sausen" lassen, nur weil ich erst mit Ende Zwanzig anfangen kann, zu studieren? Einen Traum auf Grund des Alters aufgeben? Niemals!

Mach Dir um Dein Alter keine Gedanken. Wie hier auch schon erwhnt wurde - wenn Du das Forum mal durchstberst, wirst Du feststellen, dass viele Leute wesentlich lter sind als Du. Du wirst mit Deinen 23 Jahren ganz bestimmt noch zur "jungen Fraktion" gehren...

safi

----------


## Melon_Man

Also ich dachte auch das ich mit meinen 20 Jahren zur ganz jungen Fraktion gehren wrde, aber als ich bei der Einschreibung (dem eintragen in die Kurse) einige Geburtsdaten sah, dachte ich das auch nicht mehr ganz so.
Die paar Namen.  die ich sah (ca. 10-15) waren ausschlielich Jahrgang 82,83 oder 84.

Ich glaube nicht dass das Durchschnittsalter hier im Forum dem der Realitt entspricht.

----------


## Rico

> _Original geschrieben von Melon_Man_ 
> *Ich glaube nicht dass das Durchschnittsalter hier im Forum dem der Realitt entspricht.*


Wieso? Kommt doch hin:
Die meisten fangen direkt nach dem Abi/Zivi an und dann is nochmal ein Peak drei bis vier Jahre spter wenn die ganzen Wartezeitler, die ne Ausbildung gemacht haben und die Sptberufenen kommen.
Und nach oben hin wird es dann immer weniger....

----------


## Newlixx

Haha, ist zwar schon ein recht ergrauter Beitrag, aber den persischen Kampfpiloten kenne ich auch !
Der ist immer noch in der Vorklinik und hat vor einem Jahr mit mir Anatomie gemacht !

----------


## ZMEDI

> Haha, ist zwar schon ein recht ergrauter Beitrag, aber den persischen Kampfpiloten kenne ich auch !
> Der ist immer noch in der Vorklinik und hat vor einem Jahr mit mir Anatomie gemacht !


Ich lag grad vor lauter lachen auf dem Boden..  :Grinnnss!: 
Den kennt wohl jeder...

----------


## Herzkasperl

> Haha, ist zwar schon ein recht ergrauter Beitrag, aber den persischen Kampfpiloten kenne ich auch !
> Der ist immer noch in der Vorklinik und hat vor einem Jahr mit mir Anatomie gemacht !


Jetzt ist das hier alles noch lter - aber nichts gegen unser Alter. Hab mich gleich mal bei "scheintot" (nicht: "Scheintod", denn: "ich bin 18/25/tot"?) eingetragen.

----------


## Prusseliese

Bin auch scheintot, (aber scheinfrei frs Physikum  :Grinnnss!:  )

----------

